# Just can't leave this place for a second!



## karissa (May 16, 2004)

Ok, so I was out all weekend and MD makes Admin?  What else did I miss?! :shock:


----------



## drlynn (May 16, 2004)

Don't ask.   

Mostly, everyone is lying low waiting to see who Trish is gonna drop the hammer on first.


----------



## Moni (May 16, 2004)

You've missed my posts  :cry:


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> Don't ask.
> 
> Mostly, everyone is lying low waiting to see who Trish is gonna drop the hammer on first.




yeah id watch it...all of yous guys..... :::bad joe pesci accent:::



md


----------



## carlita (May 17, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> Don't ask.
> 
> Mostly, everyone is lying low waiting to see who Trish is gonna drop the hammer on first.



he can drop his hammer on me any day.    




(bah... forgot the damn smiley the first time around.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!)


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

carlita said:
			
		

> drlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, im in love with carlita
 

md


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

Carlita and I are getting married.


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Carlita and I are getting married.




graig, dude, buddy, pal, 

you have ALL the other female leg humpers here at the forum to do your bidding...can i have at least one? you know, since i was here in the beginning and everything?


k, thanks

md


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

she asked me.


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> she asked me.




yeah i read that thread too.....girls are dumb.


md


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your such a sweet talker   

::next on As TPF turns, Graig and MD fight in hand to hand combat to have the beautifull Carlita.  Spinning in circles knocking stuff over MD is yelling "I SAW HER FIRST!" and Graig is yelling "LET GO OF MY HAIR!"::


----------



## manda (May 17, 2004)

you're so very right Matthew. GIrls are idiots.
We have trust in men.


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> you're so very right Matthew. GIrls are idiots.
> We have trust in men.




yeah...i wouldnt do that either....


md


----------



## photong (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO!     

Shamefully, a lot of us are  Sometimes, I am dumb.


----------



## photong (May 17, 2004)

MD: You can have me in my next life if you diddle me once or twice k?


----------



## karissa (May 17, 2004)

:? Wasn't Graig the one that thought flirting on the net was dumb? 8)


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> :? Wasn't Graig the one that thought flirting on the net was dumb? 8)



You guys are corrupting me.  :crazy:


----------



## karissa (May 17, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bringing you over the the dark side huh?


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if your there.   



darn it!!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 17, 2004)

> Only if your there



graig man, you're gettin' _good_!  you'll have to join the markc/toby club of smoothness if you keep that up


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > Only if your there
> 
> 
> 
> graig man, you're gettin' _good_!  you'll have to join the markc/toby club of smoothness if you keep that up




graig, welcome to the land of polyester leisure suits and bad comb over's..


md


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats what im talkin about!  Is it bad if I already own a pure white 3 piece leisure suit?   

Toby, Im just trying to learn from you in your amazing smooth ways.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 17, 2004)

> graig, welcome to the land of polyester leisure suits and bad comb over's..



awww, md, you're too kind!  lately you're such a bottle of 
sunshine!!!

perhaps this ought to be your new title....... :twisted: 
 :sun:  :sun:  :sun:  :sun:  :sun:  :sun:  :sun:  :sun:  :sun:


----------



## terri (May 17, 2004)

> awww, md, you're too kind! lately you're such a bottle of
> sunshine!!!




He HAS been over the top....kind....lately, hasn't he?   Maybe Chase should dub him "The MEAN Admin!"     

Whatsa matter, Matt?   Bad day at the bank?   Columns not adding up, or something?   Here:  :hug:


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > awww, md, you're too kind! lately you're such a bottle of
> > sunshine!!!
> 
> 
> ...



no actually i have had a great time at the bank lately, and in my personal life... maybe its something else....


md


----------



## terri (May 17, 2004)

> no actually i have had a great time at the bank lately, and in my personal life... maybe its something else....



Well, you just crawl over here to me and tell Terri all about it, muffin....we'll make you beg for the sunshine again, how's that?       In the meantime, you get as many of these as you need:  :hug:    How's that?


----------



## carlita (May 17, 2004)

bah... now i'm dumb?    :cry: 

that must be what attracts guys to me... i'm cute and stupid. :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

carlita said:
			
		

> bah... now i'm dumb?    :cry:
> 
> that must be what attracts guys to me... i'm cute and stupid. :roll:





your not dumb specifically....just girls in general...  



md


----------



## photogoddess (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> carlita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :twisted:  Them is fightin words!   

:taped sh:  :angry1:  :greendev:


----------



## carlita (May 17, 2004)

careful with those whips... you might give him the wrong idea.  ;-)


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

carlita said:
			
		

> careful with those whips... you might give him the wrong idea.  ;-)




hey carlita, im sorry if that comment came out wrong..it wasnt directed at you, ive just had a lot of trouble deciphering the other sex lately..



md


----------



## graigdavis (May 17, 2004)

Just lately????  Pretty sure us guys ALWAYS have that problem  .  Why cant they be as simple as us... :?


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Just lately????  Pretty sure us guys ALWAYS have that problem  .  Why cant they be as simple as us... :?



i guess it wouldnt be as fun...


md


----------



## carlita (May 17, 2004)

if it had actually hurt my feelings at all, i'd have PMed you about it.  no worries.  i knew what you meant.  :thumbsup:


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

carlita said:
			
		

> if it had actually hurt my feelings at all, i'd have PMed you about it.  no worries.  i knew what you meant.  :thumbsup:




god i love hot brunettes.....




md


----------



## carlita (May 17, 2004)

me too!   :cheers:


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> god i love hot brunettes.....



Who doesn't!!!


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe hot blondes? too much competition



md


----------



## markc (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no. They just have lingerie slumber parties together and then get into nude pillow fights. And that just the beginning of the night.

It's amazing what you can learn from a friend's video collection.


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

:LOL: :LOL: :LOL: :LOL:


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mark, if those video's had a volume number to them...me thinks they werent the right ones to be watching....  


md


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OR are they......


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey its a pyramid!! and in my opinion....they are!!!

md


----------



## carlita (May 17, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you know, i was about to say... "ain't nothin' wrong with that!"   :badangel:


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

carlita said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a hot brunette that likes the P0rn....what more could a guy ask for...

md


----------



## Luminosity (May 17, 2004)

And you guys think all us girlies just watch daytime soaps...
When we find our guys p0rn collections we only get mad because they've been hidin the good stuff from us .....   :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (May 17, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> And you guys think all us girlies just watch daytime soaps...
> When we find our guys p0rn collections we only get mad because they've been hidin the good stuff from us .....   :roll:




why are there no women like this in SC?



im moving to texas

md


----------



## markc (May 17, 2004)

Dude. They use spurs in Texas.
Even when riding bareback.
Why do you think all those cowboys end up walking funny?


----------



## aggiezach (May 17, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Dude. They use spurs in Texas.
> Even when riding bareback.
> Why do you think all those cowboys end up walking funny?



Its True  :thumbsup:


----------



## photogoddess (May 17, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Dude. They use spurs in Texas.
> Even when riding bareback.
> Why do you think all those cowboys end up walking funny?



We use spurs in California too! I even keep a spare pair hanging from my rear view mirror. Never know when I am going to need them.  :twisted:


----------



## Luminosity (May 18, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now are we gonna see you post a ticket a'la Captn Spanky coz you've given a copper a hard time in the near future Goddess ..?   

P.S I know I've left that one wide open for 'hard' puns so don'ttttt  go there cowboys


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

Dang, Texas girls are kinky.  Either of you have an extra room cuz Im moving to Texas?!


----------



## Sharkbait (May 18, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Dang, Texas girls are kinky.  Either of you have an extra room cuz Im moving to Texas?!



Don't let it fool ya.  All girls are kinky until the put the ring on.  :shock: :?


----------



## drlynn (May 18, 2004)

As was mentioned in a previous thread, there's a chemical in wedding cake that kills all sex drive in women.

The 1st anniversary cake is a permanent booster.   

(That's why I didn't let my wife eat our anniversary cake! YAYY me!)
 :shock:


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

> All girls are kinky until the put the ring on.



Shark, IF that's true, then why do you suppose that is....?    :roll:   

Gee, is it just me, or has there has been too much generalized girl-bashing going on around here....?   :?   

Ya'll want us to be raving sluts AND Betty Crocker.....I'm not saying we can't do it, but you might give us a minute to remove our clothes UNDER our aprons before you start tossing out insults.    :twisted: 

sheesh!


----------



## drlynn (May 18, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Ya'll want us to be raving sluts AND Betty Crocker



Ahhh, a perfect world!!  If you could be both at the same time, that would be even better!


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[coughs]   It's possible......


----------



## photogoddess (May 18, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> drlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna second that!  :badangel:


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

::mental image of naked chick in apron::


----------



## Big Mike (May 18, 2004)

Now is this one of those "Kiss the cook" aprons or are talking a French Maid type of apron?   :greenpbl:


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Big Mike (May 18, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Does it really matter?



Not at all...if that's all she's wearing...I'm not going to complain


----------



## Sharkbait (May 18, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > All girls are kinky until the put the ring on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't mean to offend or insult, just being cynical I guess.  Went from 3 times a week or more, all kinds of wild and crazy, to once or twice a MONTH after the ring, only right before bedtime.


----------



## voodoocat (May 18, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gets even better when they're with child.


----------



## Sharkbait (May 18, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It already has.  :cry:


----------



## drlynn (May 18, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> [quote="voodoocat]Gets even better when they're with child.



It already has.  :cry:[/quote]

And for a good 6-12 months after the baby is born.  It takes a while for all the hormones to regulate, I guess.

Our youngest is 7 months, and things are just starting to get back to normal (for us   ).

Hope I'm not putting more water on the fire, so to speak.


----------



## voodoocat (May 18, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder twins unite!  In the form of.... a celibate monk


----------



## Sharkbait (May 18, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Wonder twins unite!  In the form of.... a celibate monk



Form of...a big bottle of hand lotion!


Damn that show was great.  Haven't thought about the wondertwins in ages!  hehe


----------



## karissa (May 18, 2004)

:shock:   What did I start?!

I guess there is something to be said about abstinence because well... then you don't know about all that stuff before the ring. 8)


----------



## voodoocat (May 18, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> :shock:   What did I start?!
> 
> I guess there is something to be said about abstinence because well... then you don't know about all that stuff before the ring. 8)



By then you have 20 some years of bottled up sexual energy just ready to explode into raw sexual acts at any and EVERY moment of the day and night....

...I need a cold shower.


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

Listen to all this whining.....     

All you guys need to do is dress more provocatively.    :LOL: 

Sorry....don't mean to trivialize your pain.


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> All you guys need to do is dress more provocatively.    :LOL:



I find that usualy has the opposite effect.   :? 
"put some clothes on!!"


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dressing more provocatively means "strip nekkid" in your house, I take it??


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

Doesnt a Robbin Hood outfit count?  Tights, giant hat with a long feather and a bow & arrow.  What more could a woman ask for.


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Doesnt a Robbin Hood outfit count?  Tights, giant hat with a long feather and a bow & arrow.  What more could a woman ask for.



Now, see?   That's showing some imagination.       Love the tights thing.....and she's supposed to be Maid Marion!    And say....Let's go for a walk...in the forest!


----------



## karissa (May 18, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao: 

See... my plan is good.


----------



## carlita (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Doesnt a Robbin Hood outfit count?  Tights, giant hat with a long feather and a bow & arrow.  What more could a woman ask for.




this woman could ask for a cowboy hat, some boots and a holster.     what you decide to keep in the holster is your business i suppose.  ;-)


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

carlita said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got chaps and spurs too.  We will keep it our secret whats in the holster.


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

*thinks about where holster is generally positioned*

damn, graig, that must hurt.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> *thinks about where holster is generally positioned*
> 
> damn, graig, that must hurt.



Your thinking too hard sweet heart   .  Holdster is on your side....What your thinking of isnt goin in there.  Were thinking "battery operated" here.


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

You say battery operated and I think...

Um..er..

OK I think its safe to say that graig is the first person on this forum to manage to totally confuse me.  :shock:


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> You say battery operated and I think...
> 
> Um..er..
> 
> OK I think its safe to say that graig is the first person on this forum to manage to totally confuse me.  :shock:



I WIN!!!  :cheer: 

Im not explaining it anymore.  You will figure it out.


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

I didn't know your freaky teeth furball avatar guy took batteries!

puurrrrrrrrrr


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> I didn't know your freaky teeth furball avatar guy took batteries!
> 
> puurrrrrrrrrr



OK, now Im confused.


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

:LOL:

I won u back.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> :LOL:
> 
> I won u back.



You always had me.   

how was that Toby, smooth enough?


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

hah

methinks i should be the judge of that. tobes is only smooth cause i appointed him so.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

> You always had me.



well, if i may offer my opinion anyway, dude, i can't believe the growth you've made over the last few weeks.  maybe your title should be I.B.Smoooov2....


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > You always had me.
> 
> 
> 
> well, if i may offer my opinion anyway, dude, i can't believe the growth you've made over the last few weeks.  maybe your title should be I.B.Smoooov2....



 :lmao:   You're ALL a bunch of smoothies when you want to be!


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

Graig is the Banana Smoothie.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

That is true.  When I want to be smooth I can make ya puddy in my hands.  

(or atleast I like to think so)


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

Actually perhaps you are a caramel smoothie...


----------

